# Powersmart Auger belt



## Onjig (Dec 21, 2015)

Well, I have an Powersmart snowblower~ Just threw the auger belt```

The auger pulleys are Vbelt pulleys~Doesn't look like it had a Vbelt~ but a flat belt of some kind```

What have you found? Did you have to separate the blower to get the new belt on?

Thank you


----------



## Madriver (Jan 19, 2018)

Just wondering if you bought it at Home Depot?
In Canada we have two models 24inch and 26inch and they both take V belts
Home Depot should stock the belts and they are usually available on the website also.

Another option for whatever reason Powersmart wants to deal with the customers themselves. If you phone them they will sell you parts over the phone.
While your at it get some extra shear bolts if I remember correctly they are some kind of goofy 8mm bolt.

You could try taking the belts if there is much left of them to a ball bearing dealer, they usually stock or can order something similar.

I hope you get it sorted out.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You might want to ask sbushman sounds like he's done a few or had them done.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...33905-powersmart-snowblowers.html#post1476385


----------



## Onjig (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi guys~ Yes ~ it came from Home Depot```Well, I put a Vbelt on ~ of the correct size ~ but it was too tight``` Ordered the belt from HD ~ I can't see how that size belt 885 ~ I believe is the size ~ unless it has a different profile ```

885 = 34,8425 in ~ a 35" ~ off the shelf~ Vbelt was too tight ~ maybe like I said ~ a thinner profile will seat deeper in the pulleys ```


I did order the belt from HD```


----------



## Onjig (Dec 21, 2015)

Madriver~ the Auger pulleys are Vpulleys ~ the power drive is like a timing pulley on a car ~ right```



What took the belt ~ was a pinecone ~ got caught in the Auger ~ broke a shear pin as well```


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It would help if you posted the model number of the machine so we can look up a parts diagram of it.


----------



## Onjig (Dec 21, 2015)

Sure ~ the model # is DB7651-24"


the replacement belt should be ready in a couple ~ looking forward to checking it out~ must be very different than a standard Vbelt```


----------



## Onjig (Dec 21, 2015)

885 mm Auger Belt – Powersmart USA
https://powersmartusa.com/products/24-inch-auger-belt
New belts enable your snow thrower auger and drive system to operate smoothly. Snowblower Auger Belt is a replacement auger belt for PowerSmart 2-stage gas snowblowers; Fits 2 stage PowerSmart snow blowers, model: DB7651-24, Belt connects engine crankshaft ...

---------------------------------------------------------
the model # blower DB 7651 24" ~ upi can see it's listed ~ deleated all # but the match``
https://powersmartusa.com/products/24-inch-auger-belt
--------------------------------------------------------
But That belt is 24" + I put a 25" Vbelt on ~ too tight ~ we'll see ```


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I had the same problem with a single stage blower years ago. I ordered the part out of the manual and it came in, it was in a sleeve with that part #, it had that part # branded on it and it was a V belt and my blower was a multi rib like the one you're ordering. Went to Sears and they wanted to blame me for ordering the wrong one so I went in to the store back when they still had parts counters for lawn and garden and let them order it for me, waited, waited, waited and yup . . . v belt. So I did get a refund. Ended up never tracking down a belt and finally it was old and needed more parts and I scrapped it out.

The multi rib belts have more surface area so are supposed to slip less. That 885 should be the right belt and they do measure (fit) a bit different so they can't really be compared inch to inch.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

Onjig said:


> 885 mm Auger Belt – Powersmart USA
> https://powersmartusa.com/products/24-inch-auger-belt
> New belts enable your snow thrower auger and drive system to operate smoothly. Snowblower Auger Belt is a replacement auger belt for PowerSmart 2-stage gas snowblowers; Fits 2 stage PowerSmart snow blowers, model: DB7651-24, Belt connects engine crankshaft ...
> the model # blower DB 7651 24" ~ upi can see it's listed ~ deleated all # but the match``
> ...


By all accounts your machine takes a metric belt,correct?
Why then are you messing with a fractional belt, your pulleys are designed for metric and widths of belts are different?


----------



## sbushman (Jan 11, 2017)

Make sure the engine pulley is in line with the auger pulley . I had a couple where i had to adjust the spacers on the engine pulley because it wasnt lining up correctly with the auger pulley causing the belt to either fall off or shred. . Theirs a 1/4 inch spacer on the engine pulley that needs to be reversed or replaced with the 1/8 spacer thery have on on the front of that pulley. I also spoke to a rep from powersmart yesterday,he said the newer belts the are sending out to owners are .005 mm smaller then the original ones that came with the machine


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

sbushman said:


> yesterday,he said the newer belts the are sending out to owners are .005 mm smaller then the original ones that came with the machine


A piece of dust on the belt is probably bigger than .005 MM ! That is one precision made machine.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

RIT333 said:


> A piece of dust on the belt is probably bigger than .005 MM ! That is one precision made machine.



Wow! Yeah, thats very impressive precision on the Powersmart.
.005mm is 10% of the diameter of a human hair! 
Im sure that will make a big difference in performance..
Well done Powersmart, well done..

Scot


----------



## Onjig (Dec 21, 2015)

The new belt has arrived ~~~ it will be next week ~ before I can install it ~ it does have a different profile than the one I had ~ it doesn't look to me ~ like the type belt that should be used in the deep Vpulleys on the machine ~ but who are we to reason why ```

onjig

Yes, I did eyeball the pulley alignment ~ but I'll have a gander when I install it ```


----------



## Onjig (Dec 21, 2015)

Belt came ~ I installed it ~ fit well ~ in business again```


----------



## ldan9391 (27 d ago)

Hi there, Do you have the part no# for the DB7624E carburetor gasket


----------

